

Lost Ancestors of ASCII Art - fescue
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2014/01/the-lost-ancestors-of-ascii-art/283445/

======
memracom
Look down at the picture of the Siamese cat. There is and example of Run
Length Encoding. I expect that some of the other source materials will also
show Run Length Encoding early enough that it would have invalidated a number
of patents as prior art. But unfortunately, at the time these patents were
being enforced, we didn't have such a rich Internet to use to find this info.
Hopefully people will keep up the task of digitizing the past so that these
ideas are not lost. The people of the past were more like us than we imagine.

